# A frames abroad



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

What is truth and what is myth?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I bet you do not get a good response to this. Been aired too many times.



Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Used A-frame just the one time, travelled through France, Belgium, Germany & Switzerland. Passed many police who showed no interest.

Wouldn't bother in future, to be fair, because with better public transport didn't really need the Smart.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Our A frame is for UK use only. Do not have a use in Europe due to better transport and less restrictive parking.
Gerry


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Medallionman said:


> What is truth and what is myth?


They are things you won't find on this poll (small matter of verification).

Dougie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Our A frame is for UK use only. Do not have a use in Europe due to better transport and less restrictive parking.
> Gerry


Snap! In nine years of towing I have never taken it although I can understand if you are overwintering you might want to. There are two questions being asked not one!

peedee


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

peedee said:


> There are two questions being asked not one!
> 
> peedee


Peedee
Only one surely. That is why AND is in capitals (it is a 'logical' and).
Brain


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

So, own up, who is the (current) one person that's been stopped & fined? As far as I know, this is a first to have a first-hand account...so far the only accounts I've seen are from people who've spoken to / heard of someone who's been fined rather than actually experienced it themselves (correction, I recall there was someone fined in Spain who had it rescinded after involvement of their MEP, and someone who was told to disconnect but did so without penalty?)


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

used abroad, France and Spain 6 times never stopped and ceratinly not fined

I have had all the families small cars fitted so they can be towed by the landrover and or motorhome

We have a Citroen C3 pluriel in Spain so we can pick it up with the motorhome. we have a Smart in Spain and i moved it from the apartment garage to the farm by towing it behind the pluriel and here we have a 500 which we normally tow behind the motorhome


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> As far as I know, this is a first to have a first-hand account...so far the only accounts I've seen are from people who've spoken to / heard of someone who's been fined rather than actually experienced it themselves


That's why I asked the question,
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

There certainly is only one question because without the AND you would have had lots of replies. From our experience and talking to others with A frames over 50% have been stopped. We are the ones who had to disconnect and were certainly checked by the police 30 miles down the motorway. We've taken the A frame to Spain twice, stopped twice but never fined. Just back from 5 weeks in France where we wouldn't consider taking the car as campsites/Aires are so central and the French encourage Motorhomers. Spain is a different matter we are staying in one place but next winter won't be taking the car Shanks pony for us!!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Medallionman said:


> Peedee
> Only one surely. That is why AND is in capitals (it is a 'logical' and).
> Brain


A late night and a bit early in the morning. I must have misread it.

peedee


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

HI Brian,

I would just keep 100% legal with regard to towing. do you want to keep looking in your mirror for the police. Thier are to many issues in question with an A frame for me. That is why I chose a trailer.

Delboy


----------

